# If you are in Flagstaff Feb 28...



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Hope I can make it.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I am gonna be there. I hope something is running while I'm in town. 


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey Tom, things still looking good for the presentation? I hear it is suppose to snow, is there going to be a blizzard?


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey Steve, I apologize for seeing this too late. It was wet and snow free in Flagtown last night. 2" and falling this morning. Did you make it last night? Standing room only and lots of fun! All the best, tom


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Tom Martin said:


> Hey Steve, I apologize for seeing this too late. It was wet and snow free in Flagtown last night. 2" and falling this morning. Did you make it last night? Standing room only and lots of fun! All the best, tom



No worries Tom, I got an answer from you on Facebook. We will be at one of your March events.


----------

